# Peugeot UO-8...I Think...



## HARPO (Oct 23, 2022)

My wife and I just got back from driving to Virginia to visit friends who moved there just last year.  He's one of my bet friends from High School, and I was Best Man at his wedding all those years ago (crazy how time flies!).

While there I noticed he still had his bike he bought new while we were in High School. His son used it a bit while in Med School, but didn't need it anymore. So he told me he was going to get rid of it...😯. I told him I'd buy it from him, but he didn't want anything for it (I paid him anyway). So, back to Long Island it came. I had actually detailed it for him about 15 years ago and added new tape, which has held up quite well. Now it's time for another detailing, and a new derailleur of which I think I have. This will go next to my late brother-in-laws PX-10 in the same color (_also the original owner and I did a Post on it a while ago_). Pretty cool. 😃

I believe it's a UO-8, as there are many models of which I can't discern the difference. So if it's not, please let me know.


----------



## videoranger (Oct 23, 2022)

I think UO-8 is correct. Do you know what year this is? Beautiful condition and beautiful color.


----------



## juvela (Oct 23, 2022)

-----

yes to UO8

earliest date could be 1972 because of the presence of the NERVAR chrome chainguard

the Lyotard model 36R pedals with integral reflectors came a whisker later

pretty much has to be about 1973

spots to check for date markings:

backside of Simplex Prestige model 637 AR rear gear mech

underside of the body of the Simplex Prestige front gear mech

small diamond symbol on Rigida SUPERCHROMIX wheel rims

















[ these markings not always present; their absence does not mean anything amiss ]

-----


----------



## HARPO (Oct 23, 2022)

@juvela  I just spoke to my friend about the year he bought it. He had his first UO-8 stolen before we graduated in 1970 (_which I had forgotten about_), so this one was purchased later during College which now makes sense with the years you spoke of. I'll do further checking when I begin the detailing of it. 🙂


----------



## HARPO (Oct 24, 2022)

@juvela  I checked both derailleurs for dating but to no avail. Both rims match, though. 😎


----------



## HARPO (Oct 24, 2022)

Just got off the phone with my friend who was the original owner. He seems to remember riding the bike to NYIT in the Spring and Fall of 71-72. 🤨


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 25, 2022)

Congrats on another cool bike Harpo. The UO8’s ride nice. The Ideale 39 is a better saddle then the Agda that often came on these. I have a couple of both and the 39 seems to have survived better. There is a site on Peugeot that has a lot of info. I will try to post that also.


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 25, 2022)

The site is bike boom Peugeot. Helped me with some stuff on my PX10, PX8, and my UE18.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 25, 2022)

@bikerbluz  Thanks for the info! When I get it finished, I'll take some photos next to the PX-10. They're both the same color, and might even be the same year. 🙂


----------



## HARPO (Oct 27, 2022)

I do have an extra front derailleur, complete. Also one with a better, shiny, outer chrome that I will substitute to make it look better once both are polished. 😎


----------



## slowride (Oct 27, 2022)

Nice bike Harpo! And one with history 😉. I’m sure it’s been discussed before but does anyone have experience with these steel Rigida rims with grooved braking area and how they compare with standard smooth steel rims? I would think these grooves would help in the rain as it would give the water somewhere to go. Same concept as tires with tread vs slicks ? Why did nobody else copy if it worked?


----------



## juvela (Oct 27, 2022)

-----

from the perspective of wheel work have a preference for the competing SAMIR SAMINOX french steel rims

lighter

more accurate at the weld (no pointyness) or mis-registration

easier to true originally and subsequently

used RIGIDA SUPERCHROMIX wheels are difficult to true

---

 braking -

although the RIGIDA is offered without serration this form is fairly rare to encounter in the field

have only ever seen the SAMIR with serration; AFAIK not used in an unserrated form

serrations differ, RIGIDA has the coarse chevron/zigzag pattern and SAMIR uses a fine pattern of diamond shaped recesses

although RIGIDA also offers a fine serration pattern it is less common to encounter than the coarse one on the subject cycle

AFAIK SAMIR produces no alloy rim models; at least have never encountered one


-----


----------



## HARPO (Oct 28, 2022)

OK, all done. Very happy with the way it turned out, and I might add a Pletscher rear rack like the one my friend had on it when he used it (_which will cover up the scratches where it was_).Thankfully I had the front derailleur, but I haven't set it up...afraid I'll crack it!! It will be used as display only anyway along with my late brother-in-laws PX-10. 😜

ENJOY THE PHOTOS!  😎


----------



## juvela (Oct 28, 2022)

-----

how much stem is engaged in the steerer? looks borderline iffy.

Gnutti QR skewer in front hub would not have been OEM.

are you able to read the marking on the end of the bottom bracket spindle, does it say "49"?

---

for readers who may be interested, here are three sources for vintage rampant lion woodpulp -





__





						Cycles Rétro-Peugeot
					





					www.peugeotshow.com
				








__





						The catalogs of Japanese vintage bicycle
					





					cyclespeugeot.web.fc2.com
				








__





						Home
					





					bikeboompeugeot.com
				





-----


----------



## HARPO (Oct 29, 2022)

@juvela  The marking on the end of the bottom bracket spindle has 49 on one side, and 40 on the other. 🙂


----------



## juvela (Oct 29, 2022)

HARPO said:


> @juvela  The marking on the end of the bottom bracket spindle has 49 on one side, and 40 on the other. 🙂
> 
> View attachment 1721615




-----

thank you

have not before seen a Peugeot bottom bracket spindle with these markings, or similar

two possibilities come to mind -

a) something done for a short time only, small batch

b) spindle is a replacement


-----


----------



## HARPO (Oct 29, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thank you
> 
> ...




He told me nothing had been replaced on the bike (_but I guess the Gnutti QR skewer was_) that he could remember. A spindle you would remember! 😎


----------



## slowride (Nov 1, 2022)

Could the 49/40 be an assembly/ error proofing aide in order to visually confirm the spindle inserted correctly?


----------



## FICHT 150 (Nov 1, 2022)

I have almost the identical bike. I think yours is a 1973, my bike is a 1971, and has a headbadge, not a sticker.
Mine still has the Leotard pedals and Mafac brakes, but, a bunch of the other stuff has been replaced. Alloy wheels, Suntour AR derailleurs (the Simplex were sunburned!) and some other alloy bits. You can improve the Simplex shifters, dramatically, by taking them apart, scuffing and cleaning the metal outer cover and the plastic shifter handle, and epoxying them together. Much improved stiffness, and nobody knows it has been done.
I have a Gyes Brooks saddle copy on my bike, mine was pieced together, and I think most of the parts I replaced were pretty low end entry level bike stuff, the bike is a joy to ride now. I had a bent fork that caused me huge issues, as it was bent up on one side of the brake hole drilling, weirdest thing I have ever seen, and a bugger to diagnose. About 3/16ths difference between the length of the legs, and it made it miserable to ride. A Tange fork and headset off a Schwinn Traveler bolted right on, and I never looked back.
Haven’t rode it in a while, should have thrown it away, in hindsight, but, some bikes just get rescued. 

Ted


----------



## juvela (Nov 2, 2022)

-----

Peugeot cottered spindle for two plateau drive train -






-----


----------

